# Litter theme-Help wanted!



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I was not expecting this for another few months, but it looks like we are going to have a litter due sometime mid-June! I am very bad with litter themes, so I decided to let my forum buddies come up with the theme and names for my Brutus/Alley repeat. 

I am open to pretty much anything...and I know how creative you guys are! So...let the ideas flow! LOL Looking forward to hearing what you all come up with!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh how exciting! You know we can't get enough of puppies around here. I'm sure our theme/name expert Missy will jump right in and come up with the most beautiful suggestions.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Did I hear my name? thanks Maryam. I do love the name game. Diane, can you give us a little more to go on?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, ound: I bet you went  when you saw the thread ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh good idea getting Missy involved, she is good at this. Did she tell you she is going to name my next fur kid when I get one.. Did I even tell her that?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It was one of favorite parts of getting a puppy. I had thousands of names. Every once in a while I find the list stuck in one of my dog training books-- it's fun to look back. I will give it more though-- but for a first try-- let's go for a June theme: 

Juno
June bug
Beetle
Summer
Moonstone
Rose
Thorn
Solstice


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK-- take two: Since Alley and Brutus seem hot to trot and couldn't wait til summer!!! I think it should be lovers -- or---"Love means never having to say your sorry"

*Anthony 
Cleopatra* (Hail Brutus)
*Darcy* (pride and prejudice)
*Lizzie 
Heathcliff* (wuthering heights 
*Catherine*
*Rhett
Scarlett* (ooooh for that little red girl that is going to be MINE) 
*Gatsby
Daisy*

and dating myself here-- But in honor of Alley's 2nd litter-- the two lovers from the 1970 movie Love Story staring Ali McGraw and Ryan O'Neil, where that saying came from: "Love means never having to say your sorry"

their characters names were

*Oliver 
Jennifer *

but one went to

*Harvard*

the other to

*Radcliffe*

or simply

*Ali
Preppy
*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh Missy! You don't waste any time jumping right into it. LOL!! I love it!

Diane, is there anything about Alley or Brutus that you can describe to the forum that makes them unique?

I have watched other breeders do litter themes on the 'repeat/remake' theme and stuck with movies that were remakes. That could be a direction to use...

Do you have anything significant that comes to mind? Chicago is always a theme option too. Windy for a girl, (I just blanked on a second name that came to mind - yikes!).

This should be a fun litter for you!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe a summertime theme like seashells?

Nautilus
Conch or Concha
Abalone (Abby)
Risso
Bula
Cavoline
Margarite
Triton
Tugalia
Lyria
Delphinula
Colus
Cowry

Oh my, there are hundreds....but there's a few to get you started, some unusual, but lots can be shortened into really cute names.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sure you don't want my input.....Izzy was Izzy and Doc was Doc.....I'm hopeless with the name game.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- wow! Yeah, I am not that creative but Congrats.

On Kimberly's theme how about Magnificient Mile and Maggie


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

How about a Chicago theme? Seeing as you are near there and maybe a puppy or two will be showing there next year. It could be fun and I would be more than happy to make a trip up there for research 

A few could be Wrigley (field), Shedd (aquarium), Adler (planeterium), Sue (the T-Rex), Grant (Park), etc.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, to get a little more in depth Wrigley (Windfall's take me out to the ball game), Shedd (Windfall's swims with the fishes), Adler (Windfall's looks to the stars), Sue (Windfall's lover of bones), Grant (Windfall's takes a walk).

They need a little work but you can get the idea.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

anneks said:


> How about a Chicago theme? Seeing as you are near there and maybe a puppy or two will be showing there next year. It could be fun and I would be more than happy to make a trip up there for research
> 
> A few could be Wrigley (field), Shedd (aquarium), Adler (planeterium), Sue (the T-Rex), Grant (Park), etc.


Those are neat names! I like that idea.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great Chicago names Anne.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys are so good at the naming game, great ideas.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Ooh. I like those Chicago names!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great ideas ladies....any of them would work!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on a new litter in the making, Diane.

Leeann, you're funny! lol

I love dessert names, candies, sweets of any kind... like Tiramisu, Chantilly, Bavarian Cream, Sabayon, gumdrop, cappucino, Sex in a Pan.... 

O.k......... maybe not that last one! :suspicious:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Sex in a Pan....


:laugh:ound::laugh:ound: Geri, you crack me up....Yeah, that name would make the neighbors wonder "Here Sex, here boy!" or "No, No, Sex..bad dog!" ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think we should all meet up in June, go to an Irish bar, get hammered and come up with all the names. We are not allowed to talk about names until the third car bomb. Now thats FUN!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ewww, Melissa....great idea!! I'm a bit older than you, but I did have a car bomb at my friends daughters bachelorette party last year.....I'm thinking one for me and I might be able to come up with some interesting names! Let's set a date!!!

I do like the Chicago names....My daughter wanted Doc to be Wrigley, but my DH didn't like it.....

Rush, Spike, Kathy, Judy,(not after me...radio people on WGN), Wally (Wally Phillips just passed away...a legend on WGN radio),John, ok, maybe just Chicago radio personalities....or Cub legends....Ernie, Ryan, Ron, hmmm, no girls, though....oh forget it..I told you I'm really bad at this.:brick:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Have to say I am REALLY liking the car bomb idea right about now! Melissa, you know what kind of trouble starts when we do car bombs! LOL Next thing you know...we will be naming the litter after all of the irish pubs we stopped at in NY! LOL

I really like what everyone has come up with so far...you guys are so creative, that's why I had to get you all involved! LOL Just to give you a little info on the parents, Brutus is a very happy, laid back guy. He is a big time snuggler and when he is hungry, tired, has to go outside...he comes and "talks" to you to let you know. He also does a pretty good dog rendition of "I love you". LOL When he is really happy, he does his "trick", which is to chase his tail as fast as he can. He even does it in the ring sometimes, it is especially funny when he does it coming into the judge after his down and back! LOL

Now Alley on the other hand....she is a total wild child! Attitude up the wazoo and if there is trouble to be found, she is the one involved! That is where her registered name came from (Peachtree's Caught In The Act)! LOL She can jump a 3 ft ex-pen from a standstill and always has to be the center of attention. Getting her to pay attention to anything for any length of time is a challenge because she is up and on to the next thing....I never worked so hard in my life getting a dog ring ready as I did with Alley, because we could not get her to keep all 4 on the floor long enough to go around the ring! LOL She is not a snuggler like Brutus but will push all the other dogs out of the way to make sure she gets the most attention! LOL 

If the puppies are anything like the first litter, they are going to be a lively bunch. Three are hitting the ring in the next month or two, and I can't wait to watch them show...if they are anything like Alley, they are going to be a source of constant entertainment for everyone watching! LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well it's June, a time when one's thoughts turn to love . . . or vacations! How about some exotic places:

Antigua, Antibes, Belize, or the more typical, Paris, Rome, Venice. You get the idea, i.e.: Windfall's traveling light (Antigua), Windfall's fancy and footloose (Paris), Windfall's I'm a traveling man (Belize), Windfall's Catch me if you can (Venice), etc.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Cosmo
Martini
Ice-T
Bailey
Jack
Morgan
Dacq
Tequi
Margarita
Brandy

Shows you where MY head has been during our house-construction...ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - you guys are amazingly creative!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oohhh, I love the famous places theme.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Geri, those are fabulous names! You are really creative!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

How about a Bootstrapping litter, Peggy Lee would be proud.

Here are some boot-themed names:

Go-Go:Go-Go boots are a low-heeled style of women's fashion boot worn since the mid-sixties when fashion silhouettes focused on accentuating the leg. The term "go-go" refers to the fact that they were often seen on and associated with dancers at discotheques such as Whisky a Go Go!

Cowboy: I'm pretty certain everyone knows what a cowboy boot is...

Wellington: The Wellington boot, also known as a wellie, a topboot, a gumboot, or a rubber boot, is a type of boot based upon Hessian boots. It was worn and popularised by Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington and fashionable among the British aristocracy in the early 19th century.

Chelsea: Chelsea Boots (also known as dealer boots) are tight fitting, ankle-high boots that became fashionable in the early 1960s. The most notable feature of the Chelsea boot is its elastic siding, running from the heel to the top of the shoe. The design began as a type of riding boots known as paddock boots or jodhpur boots. Chelsea boots were considered an element of the 1960s mod scene. Their popularity is often attributed in part to musicians such as The Beatles (who wore what became known as Beatle boots) and The Rolling Stones, who primarily wore Chelsea-style boots with Cuban heels.

Mukluk or Kamak: Mukluks or Kamik (singular: kamak) are a soft boot traditionally made of reindeer skin or sealskin and were originally worn by Arctic natives, including the Inuit and Yupik. The term mukluk is often used for any soft boot designed for cold weather and modern designs are often similar to high-top athletic shoes. The word "mukluk" is of Yupik origin, from maklak, the Bearded Seal, while "kamik" is an Inuit word. In the Inuipiaq language the "u" makes an "oo" sound, and so the spelling "maklak" is used with the same pronunciation.
Mukluks weigh little and allow hunters to move very quietly. They may be adorned with pompons and beads and may be lined with furs such as rabbit, fox and raccoon.
Modern mukluks based on the traditional design have become an upmarket fashion item in the United States and Europe. Notable wearers of mukluks include supermodel Kate Moss, movie actress Gwyneth Paltrow and celebrity Paris Hilton.
Another kind of mukluk is knitted with a soft leather sole. These are worn primarily by ballet dancers in place of leg/foot warmers.

Rigger: Rigger boots are a particular type of safety boot. The name "rigger" comes from the fact that they were first originally used by the tradesmen of the same name, but are nowadays worn by most types of manual worker (e.g. builder) as a general purpose workboot. They are particularly popular in the United Kingdom.
"Riggers", as they are commonly nicknamed, are usually tan in colour and go approximately third of the way up the leg and feature a steel toe cap for safety. Other distinguishing features of the boots include pull-on loops around the top of the boot's shaft and internal fur lining. The boots are sometimes made in other colours, most commonly black, where they can be worn as fashion items in the punk and heavy metal scenes. They have recently started to become popular with chavs recently as well.
Rigger boots are made by popular brands such as Caterpillar, a lot of rigger boots are made unbranded or low profile brands. Whatever the brand most rigger boots feature the same specifications such as being fur lined and having a steel toe cap.



> A German legend about a boy lifting himself by his bootstraps into the air, allowing him to fly, has led to the word's metaphorical use in many different contexts, such as "to pull yourself up by your bootstraps."


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, look at you go, Amy!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I love the traveling theme and the bootstrapping theme!!! What a creative group we have. I'm definitely getting help here with names for my next addition (no plans at the moment, but you never know!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

O/T - Shelly - have you gone back to Michigan now?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k.... I have to ask... What's in a "car bomb"? :suspicious:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> O/T - Shelly - have you gone back to Michigan now?


Yes, I'm in Michigan now, Kimberly. I'm bummed I didn't get to go play with any of the CA folks while I was there. It IS good to be back home, and Ollie is loving the fenced back yard where he can run free. 

:focus: I'm anxious to know which theme is chosen!!! There are some super ones here!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

marjrc said:


> O.k.... I have to ask... What's in a "car bomb"? :suspicious:


It's a cup of Guiness into which you drop a shot glass of Irish whiskey mixed with Bailey's. There's a picture of a bunch of car bombs for you to see. Once you drop the shot glass into the beer, though, you need to gulp it all down FAST since it will curdle if you don't. They get you REALLY drunk REALLY fast, as I'm sure you can imagine.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Lina,
Did you just happen to have a pic of car bombs handy? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dawna, of course! :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that what the bar in heaven looks like?   
Diane is going to die when she sees that pic.. do you have directions to this bar?

MM


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thank goodness Marj asked. I too was wondering. Now I know to keep way far away from both kinds. LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Thank goodness Marj asked. I too was wondering. Now I know to keep way far away from both kinds. LOL


Oh, that totally made me laugh out loud after I figured out what the other _kind_ is. Car bombs! Ha ha! There are some car bombs you impose on yourself and then there are others that hopefully don't happen often.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

ME-LISS-A Fred Miller. I will not mention that crack to a certain person who does not like snakes. :biggrin1:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Why do I suddenly find myself becoming VERY, VERY thirsty? :biggrin1:

I'm thinking we may need to pay that pub a little visit. Only one problem...those are MY car bombs lined up on the bar, what are the rest of you going to drink? LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, thank you. I will go to bed a little less dumb tonight. :biggrin1:

I figured it had to do with something that would fizz or bubble up, but I'm not a fan of Guinness at all, so wouldn't like these. Has anyone tried b.j.'s ? Not sure I want to spell the name out..... :suspicious: MMmmmm..... they are soooooooo good!!! Made with Bailey's, Coffee Liqueur and whipped cream in a shot glass. You bend over the glass and with no hands, grab it in your mouth and throw your head back and swallow it. All of it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Lina, thank you. I will go to bed a little less dumb tonight. :biggrin1:
> 
> I figured it had to do with something that would fizz or bubble up, but I'm not a fan of Guinness at all, so wouldn't like these. Has anyone tried b.j.'s ? Not sure I want to spell the name out..... :suspicious: MMmmmm..... they are soooooooo good!!! Made with Bailey's, Coffee Liqueur and whipped cream in a shot glass. You bend over the glass and with no hands, grab it in your mouth and throw your head back and swallow it. All of it.


Marj, I LOVE those! ....er, the shots, that is. :biggrin1: Went to my best friend's bachelorette party a few weeks ago, and we had SEVERAL at Pat O'Briens. The ones I had also had some kind of banana liqueur in them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Kim, extra yummy to have banana in those!! I'll have to try that. 

boy, did we go off-topic here or WHAT?!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, I do like BJs myself... though Buttery Nipples are my favorites!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

isn't this thread suppose to be about PUPPIES  :focus:

hehehe
<----- vodka purist!


----------

